# Square Card Reader Experiment Fail



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

Sharing in case anyone else finds this useful.

Would a Square card reader in obvious view be less gaudy than a tip jar (which I despise) and would it help or hurt normal customer tipping behavior.

Decided to try 2 weeks with the Square card reader running in plain view on the dash (see photo).
My pre-experiment tip ratio was about 10%-20% of daily gross received in extra unsolicited cash tips (average $30-$40 per day cash).
I was wondering if having the Square would bump it up by having credit cards as an option.

Results: exact opposite of what I hoped for. Zero tips. Nothing. No cash, no card. After 10 days with zero tips I quit the experiment early and turned the Square app screen off....and.....so far just this morning, $40 unsolicited cash tips as of 9:45am.
Pretty conclusive to me. I will keep Square in case someone mentions wanting to tip but not having cash, but having the screen in their face is just counter productive.

I should add, no one made a comment or question about the Square app screen being there, or asked what it was for.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

But.. how do you know that one tipless week is a result of having the reader in view?

ya dont. and your sample size is to small.


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> But.. how do you know that one tipless week is a result of having the reader in view?
> 
> ya dont. and your sample size is to small.


I have been doing this a year and 10 straight days with zero tips has never happened before trying the Square app display experiment.

As I said, I am sharing _my _experience. Maybe this information can help somebody else. I welcome data from others who have tried a similar set up.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Other issue might be that your "suggested amounts" were too high and scared them off. Did your rating change at all?


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

No change in rating (still 4.87) but that was a concern going into the experiment.

The tip amounts I chose for the screen were the most common denominations I receive. Normal tip is $5, with occasional $10 or $20.
(This morning after deciding to turn the square off so far I had one $20, one $10, and two $5, all cash)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I understand, it's hard to say, driving lux is going to be different. I drive select here and while I don't get a lot of tips, when I do it's usually either a 5 or a few singles. It would be interesting if you tried just having it set to let them enter an amount with no presets.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Good write up and great experiment. Could things I think made this counter productive to what you are already doing.

1) it was WAYYYY too visable. Like in their face, just like a tip box (which I despise greatly). You're asking for a tip without asking. 

2) you labeled your tip "gratuity". Yes they mean the same exact thing but the restaurant industry has turned it into a bad word in everyone's brain. 

3) you went from being an uber to a taxi the moment you put that thing up.

But really your sample/ test size was good considering it sounds like you walk away with tips everyday. 

I would say keep the reader with you, just keep it off youre phone and don't bring it up unless the pax ask you. "The do I tip you"? Cash or card doesn't matter.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Tippers tip,

Pikers don't.

It's just a theory, but I have a feeling about 80% of those pax that bring up "I'm going to tip you", then fumble with their phone as if looking for that tip button -- are of the same tribe that seeks multiple stops, <4 pax included, open container privileges, etc... and proclaim "_gonna tip ya big, bruh!"
_
Best idea might be keep that puppy hidden, then whip it out as the phone-fumbler is searching for that mystic tip option.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> No change in rating (still 4.87) but that was a concern going into the experiment.
> 
> The tip amounts I chose for the screen were the most common denominations I receive. Normal tip is $5, with occasional $10 or $20.
> (This morning after deciding to turn the square off so far I had one $20, one $10, and two $5, all cash)


Bro if ur ratting didn't go down then to. Me that means ur pax didn't see that tipping option mAybe they blind. In my opinion if pax saw that ur trying to collect tips I don't think they would give u a 5 star. 4 atleast if any pax did tip u they'd be the ones to give u a 5 star. I don't know if u get what I'm saying but I don't think most of ur pax knew what that card reader screen was it ur rating would of plumit. Just my opinion


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

poopy said:


> Tippers tip,
> 
> Pikers don't.
> 
> ...


Bro no joke I had pax say that on short trips. At the end of the trip I was expecting to get tipped but he was talking about give 5 stars as my tip. It's happens couple times they think giving 5 stars is tipping us wow


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

driverco said:


> I have my water & snacks in a bucket for easy movement & in case I ever get a vomiting pax, tomorrow I'm gonna throw a 5 and 5 singles and see what that does
> 
> I'm thinking most likely my water snacks & money will be gone but I'll post after a week


I'm waiting to hear your results. I have a little pink cup in my cup-holder that has the candy in it. I don't do waters - all my trips are *very* short and I wouldn't know where to put the water/cooler that wouldn't take up space in my hatchback vehicle. Pax often use my hatchback for their shopping. Still, anything that would encourage tips would be nice.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> Sharing in case anyone else finds this useful.
> 
> Would a Square card reader in obvious view be less gaudy than a tip jar (which I despise) and would it help or hurt normal customer tipping behavior.
> 
> ...


When you start the tip amount options at $5 on up to $20, that limits your tips. Best you start with $1 and raise it incrementally.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

driverco said:


> Almost been a month it seemed to work the 1st week had maybe $50+ in tips would only leave a few singles but since it's been ignored for the most part. Tips are sparse I just turned vehicle into a Walmart have a printed list of items with prices posted from tablets notebooks DVDs and other stuff a pax may need so no need to stop at stores make profit on each item I don't mention it though if they bring it up then salesman comes out if not they can use the sample tablet to watch movies & tv while letting me get there its been great promo for my websites & brings in a couple hundred+ every week or two. Every now & then I'll get my feedback that says people don't want to here about other business I laugh every week out of my 110 rides 99 are 5 stars I always here best Uber ever only Uber who had a charger and other praises not gonna let the few people who want 5 star service at 1 star prices effect my hustle I mean I'm an independent contractor anyway,bits my car & I have 10+ captive new customers daily


Wow.. ever heard of a PERIOD?


----------



## Diet Pookie (Aug 26, 2015)

You know... you're ONLY DRIVING. What makes you think you deserve anything? I decline all tips because I"M ONLY DRIVING A CAR.


----------

